# Help me pick Drivers for my Center Channel



## Panny82 (Nov 28, 2007)

I am looking to do a DIY project for my center channel and am not sure the best drivers to pick for around 200 dollars. Any input is muchly appreciated. I should add I like it loud and to sound good doing it.

Mike


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

Think in terms of three things in any DIY loudspeaker project
- the drivers
- how you plan to mount these drivers
- a crossover network designed to make the drivers sound good where you plan to mount them.

Unless you already have loudspeaker design skills and tools, it's always better for anyone new to build an established design that meets your needs. This is especially true for center channels as there are some specific tradeoffs in this application. In addition, you will want to match the sonic characteristics of your existing L/R pair, so voices don't change as people walk around the screen. I make a matched set of 3, but at $200 each in parts.

I can suggest a few places to start:
http://www.parts-express.com/projectshowcase/projectindex.cfm
http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=28655
and the ubiquitous Google search for "diy loudspeaker."

Have fun,
Frank


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I would also recommend Zaph Audio (www.zaphaudio.com) and Madisound (www.madisound.com)

Use a pre-canned design to start out with, then move on to experimentation, then design from scratch. Lots of good resources around here and all the sites mentioned.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Here are some more possibilties. http://www.htguide.com/forum/forumdisplay.php4?f=39


----------



## Guiria (Jun 15, 2008)

1. A single Seas Loki coaxial driver in a ported DIY built box. This is by far the easiest design to execute with only 2 round cuts on the front baffle and an already assembled x-over. Cost is right at 200 with driver kit, port, and speaker terminals. The loki kit is purchased at Madisound.com

You would have to supply your own box building materials

2. An Audax Aerogel driver on closeout at Parts Express along with the Seas Prestige 27TDC tweeter in an MTM arrangement. Cost is right at 200 with two drivers, tweeter, port, speaker terminals, and xover parts. I can point you to a source for the xover lists as well as the woofer alignment, x-over design etc if you are interested.

These are two builds I am considering and I am leaning towards the Loki kit. 

I have all materials to build a box from previous builds so that is not an out of pocket cost for me at the moment; keeping the build at $200.

Let me know if you want the information.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I am looking at getting a coaxial driver someday too. To replace my Recession buster kit speakers.

I've heard the loki is very good. Though I prefer a sealed design over a ported. Ported seems to bring a lot of variables to deal with. Sealed just requires you get an internal volume. Damp, brace, and you are done.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

lsiberian said:


> I am looking at getting a coaxial driver someday too. To replace my Recession buster kit speakers.
> 
> I've heard the loki is very good. Though I prefer a sealed design over a ported. Ported seems to bring a lot of variables to deal with. Sealed just requires you get an internal volume. Damp, brace, and you are done.


I wouldn't worry too much about that ported design issue. If you've already got an established design, all of the design variables have been taken care of. The only additional build issue is installing the port, which is a LOT easier than installing a driver. Also, many drivers are better with a port than without. I'll have to look up the ranges, but the "rule of thumb" is based on the Qts of of the drivers.

The downside to that Loki kit is that it's $185 for each speaker's part (without the box).

As a side note, can you tell me how you like the Recession Busters? I was thinking those might good for my cash starved sister.


----------

